# G0768 qctp modification



## Kenny G (Sep 6, 2018)

I plan on pulling the trigger on th G0768 lathe tomorrow and know the first thing on the agenda will be to order and modify it for a QCTP (OXA). I have seen many mods on the TUBE but no specific dimensions for the spacer needed to accommodate the boss on the cross slide. I have seen every thing from washers stacked up  to other not so clean methods and would like to it right. Has anyone here done one and would you be share your mod. TIA


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 6, 2018)

Do you have a mill to cut the QCTP hold down screw?
If yes, then it is straightforward and obvious.
If no, then a file is your friend.


----------



## DAT510 (Sep 6, 2018)

If you haven't already purchased your QCTP, Little Machine Shop sells one already set up for the G0768 Lathe. 

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4157&category=


----------



## Kenny G (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks DAT510 that is where I planed on buying the tool post and did not see that option it's a no brainer being the same price as the one without the mod.


----------

